# Electric Blue Motors



## sailfish11 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi,

I've been lurking on this site for a while now, working up the courage to start my own conversion. My plans got somewhat sidetracked by my getting deployed to the Middle East (I'm in the Army Reserves)!

My plan now is to find a good conversion company to do the work for me while I'm here, so I'll have a completed EV when I get back. I've looked at several EV Conversion companies and all have advantages and disadvantages. The one I'm zeroing in on is Electric Blue Motors out of Flagstaff, AZ (not Wayne's EV-Blue out of Kansas -- I emailed him too and he's great also).

Their sales rep, Dustin Donahue seems really eager to help and willing to work to get me in the car I want (I'm looking for an EV that has a little 'something' special, e.g. a nice classic car like a Corvair or Mustang). Electric Blue Motors has been the most helpful and flexible.

They're a relative newcomer to the conversion business, which doesn't bother me per se. But my question is, has anyone worked with Electric Blue Motors? Any references?

I did a search here and got a few hits, but nothing really positive or negative about the company and no one that has actually had an EV converted by them.

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## sailfish11 (Sep 15, 2007)

Since no one else has responded, I'll reply to my own question . I did run across someone that is using Electric Blue and she seems very satisfied with their work. She's expecting her Karrmann Gia to be delivered in Oct.


----------



## skullbearer (Jul 9, 2008)

Do they have a website you can link? Maybe you can link wherever you found this woman at.


----------



## EV'er wannabe (Aug 1, 2008)

skullbearer said:


> Do they have a website you can link? Maybe you can link wherever you found this woman at.



electricbluemotors.com

type it in your browser bar
Jerry


----------



## skullbearer (Jul 9, 2008)

www.electricbluemotors.com

For you lazy people out there.


I looked it over, its very barebones. If I had any money I might call them and do some inquiring, but as it is even if I did I'd be doing a DIY project.


----------



## BBrown (Jun 8, 2008)

Welcome to the EV world and this site. You're header doesn't say where you are, but if you are anywhere near here (Northeast PA) I'd be honored to help you with your conversion.
Thank you for your service.
God bless,
Bob


----------



## sailfish11 (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the conversion offers. I've actually jumped in and started the process. I bought a donor -- a 1965 Mustang convertible -- and I've found a converter to get it started! I'm not using Electric Blue Motors, although they seem like a great company; I found a converter who works only 20 miles from where the donor car was located. So it works out better.

After years of dreaming, I'm excited to finally start!


----------



## Electric Blue Motors (May 31, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

We are Electric Blue Motors, we are the company that this thread seems to be talking about. We are located in Flagstaff, AZ. Our phone number is 928.5261590, Fax 928.527.4664. If you'd like to ask me/us any questions I would gladly answer them for you. I will post another reply next week with pictures of some of our cars that we've converted.

We have updated our website so please check back, it's a lot better than it was before. We have new products out ready to install in you EV, you can even order them on our website!

Thanks,

Electric Blue Motors


----------

